# farenheit dvd problems



## tgarrett (Jul 11, 2010)

I have a farenheit dvd player in my suv and after about five minutes of play the screen turns white. I was hoping someone had the same problem and solution for the signal loss. If I cut the screen off and cut it back on again the signal will return but only for about another minute. after that it's useless. It seems to me the screen is overheating??? any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

tgarrett said:


> I have a farenheit dvd player in my suv and after about five minutes of play the screen turns white. I was hoping someone had the same problem and solution for the signal loss. If I cut the screen off and cut it back on again the signal will return but only for about another minute. after that it's useless. It seems to me the screen is overheating??? any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


 Sounds like its over heating, or the caps are near the end of there life. Have the unit cleaned and serviced.


----------



## tgarrett (Jul 11, 2010)

thanks for the reply. no the unit hasn't been cleaned or serviced i have only had it about two years. i assume you mean the capacitors by "caps" , are they in the screen itself? and is it the screen that is overheating or the dvd player? because the dvd player is in the console of my car but it always feels cool to the touch. i also removed the dvd player and inspected all of the component cables, they're fine. thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

tgarrett said:


> thanks for the reply. no the unit hasn't been cleaned or serviced i have only had it about two years. i assume you mean the capacitors by "caps" , are they in the screen itself? and is it the screen that is overheating or the dvd player? because the dvd player is in the console of my car but it always feels cool to the touch. i also removed the dvd player and inspected all of the component cables, they're fine. thanks


 Yes to the caps,
I'd contact the company see what if any help they may offer you with it. Is there a touch screen calibration in the manual, have you done it? May help...... Try a total reset of the unit.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

can you access the menu on the monitors? If so then it is the dvd player, if not, then it is the screens.


----------

